
A Chinese Artist Vacuumed Up Beijing’s Smog for 100 Days and Made a Brick - dpflan
http://qz.com/562319/a-chinese-artist-vacuumed-up-beijings-smog-for-100-days-and-made-a-brick-from-what-he-collected/
======
HappyTypist
It's not a brick made out of smog, but a brick made out of 95% clay and 5%
smog. Quite an important distinction.

